# Toros to host auditions for Capital City Dancers



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AUSTIN, Texas, August 7, 2006 - The Austin Toros will conduct auditions for the 2006-07 Capital City Dancers on Sunday, September 10 from 2-7 p.m. at Bowie High School located on 4103 Slaughter Lane in Austin.

The Capital City Dancers will participate in cheer and dance routines during the 24 home NBA Development League basketball games at the Austin Convention Center. The final team will consist of a dynamic group of dancers, cheerleaders and entertainers able to provide an exciting, high-energy combination of entertainment and crowd encouraging presentations. The team will also participate in various community service events scheduled throughout the season.

Potential candidates must be high school graduates, at least 18 years of age and possess cheer and/or dance skills with the ability to communicate effectively. In addition to a physical and personal appearance evaluation, candidates will be judged on their ability to grasp choreographed dance routines while maintaining a positive attitude, showmanship, and energy level.

Official registration is Sun, Sept 10 from 1-1:30 p.m. To pre-register, log on to austintoros.com or call the Austin Toros office at (512) 236-8333 to obtain registration forms. Return the forms along with a $25 non-refundable fee to: Austin Toros, Capital City Dance Auditions, 7800 Shoal Creek Blvd., Suite 115W, Austin, TX 78757 by Thursday, September 7. Candidates who choose to register on the day of auditions will be charged a $35 non-refundable fee.

The Austin Toros home opener is Saturday, Nov. 25 against the Fort Worth Flyers at the Austin Convention Center. The regular season tips off Friday, Nov. 24 against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds in New Mexico. For ticket information, log on to austintoros.com or call (512) 236-8333.


----------

